# Yellowfin 17 prop question



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Call [email protected] Propgods.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> Call [email protected] Propgods.com


This


----------



## Fuji (2 mo ago)

I have called him and he gave me some options, but just wondering about some real life numbers to compare


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Does that boat have a pad?


----------



## Fuji (2 mo ago)

NealXB2003 said:


> Does that boat have a pad?


Not sure what kind of pad you are referring to, but my guess would be no..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

115 is a big ass outboard for that hull.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> View attachment 222545


No, it’s a keyslot with very little deadrise and no tunnel.


----------



## Fuji (2 mo ago)

NealXB2003 said:


> View attachment 222545


looks like a pad to me but the hull in the stern has very little deadrise too


----------

